# oh my gosh



## nismo510 (Jul 20, 2006)

so yeah im really new to all this some of you might remember some of my first post. Well last night I noticed tat my eggs hatched!!!! WTF this is so crazy! Is this a huge accomplishment? There is like 300-500 babies. They have been trying to spawn for like a month now and finnaly it went all the way through! any tips?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Raise brine shrimp/If you have another cycled tank vac the babies out and put them in the other tank(make sure there is nothing in there to eat them).
Congrats welcome to my nightmare.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

If you not ready for them, leave them in there for a couple days. then suck them out, if you leave them in they'll foul up your water.


----------



## nismo510 (Jul 20, 2006)

OKAY So the fry are a little bigger now, and more than half are missing. I noticed the other night the 2 males started darkening again. So the next morning I checked the tank and damn they layed eggs again!!! Man they just wont stop! This time there is more eggs than ever. 
Will this continue? for how long? Will they ever stop? Its freekin crazy I have 2 breeding pairs in the same tank w/ 2 nest! about a foot a part.
After this batch im thinking of maybe lowering the temp to try and reduce the mating.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

what kind of piranha u have?


----------



## nismo510 (Jul 20, 2006)

they are red bellies. but there bellys is not that red? (natteriti?)


----------



## nismo510 (Jul 20, 2006)

do you guys think a 20% water change will hurt my fry? I need to vac my tank and add some fresh water! Its been about a week!!!


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

thats a good problem to have







I've got six RB's cant wait till I have some breeders, already getting my 40 gal set up for the babies


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

well good luck.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

im waiting and dreaming


----------



## nismo510 (Jul 20, 2006)

well what can I say they are at it again. Last night they started the mating dance. Im telling you all they will not stop.
by the way one of my fish's lower lips got ripped off some how? Will the lip grow back? Its whole row of bottom teeth are exposed.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

nismo510 said:


> well what can I say they are at it again. Last night they started the mating dance. Im telling you all they will not stop.
> by the way one of my fish's lower lips got ripped off some how? Will the lip grow back? Its whole row of bottom teeth are exposed.


It will grow back in a few weeks.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

thats wicked, i hope to be in your position soon


----------

